# css3 gradient



## milesdavis (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community,
ich komme einfach nicht weiter:
Kann mir jemand 

```
background: -moz-radial-gradient(left top , rgba(133, 0, 0, 0.9) 40%, rgba(133, 0, 0, 0.7) 50%, rgba(133, 0, 0, 0) 70%)
```

für Opera und Safari "übersetzen"?

Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## .Mac (5. Juli 2011)

Versuch es mal mit Ultimate CSS Gradient Generator - ColorZilla.com


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. Juli 2011)

Ich mache gerne viel mit nur CSS, aber ich würde dir dennoch empfehlen: benutze Grafiken.
Ist mener Meinung nach im Moment noch die beste Methode...


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Dauert halt auch länger zum laden...


----------



## milesdavis (10. Juli 2011)

Und das Erstellen ist nervig!
Aber ich habs hinbekommen... Ich hoffe nur, dass die Standardisierung der neuen CSS3-Features durch das W3C und die Browserenwickler einigermaßen schnell geht.
Wer wissen will, wie der Code zu dem Thema des Threades aussieht, PN an mich


----------

